# Oven door glass broken



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I havent posted about this as I thought it was in hand but a few weeks ago I managed to shatter the glass on the oven door in the motorhome.  

Its a Stoves 2200 oven in a 1996 Swift Kontiki and its dark green.

I dont know if Stoves still exist. I have tried O'learys and emailed a few motorhome parts places but so far come up blank.

Does anyone know where I will get one?

If I cant get one do you think I could just take the door off and take to a specialist glass place or something?

Its nearly Christmas and the Turkey is going to take a while with no glass on the front.

Cheers
BD


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

These people do the door complete, perhaps they do the glass only?
http://www.buyspares.co.uk/glass-oven-door-assy-2200-red/product.pl?pid=2000812

I have seen this website referenced for Stoves glass;

http://www.cookerspareparts.com/search/cooker-door-glass/ckman-stoves?q=Stoves


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

OI !!!!! Look a bit harder..... :lol:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Stoves-Co...itchen_Ovens_Hobs_Cookers&hash=item3cd3cbcac8

It may not be the one you need but they are out there...


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

Try here Barry
http://www.leisurespares.co.uk/stock/Stoves/050517000-to-17024/
If you can get a gc no for the part it would be easier


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the responses. I have contacted them all via email or enquiry form

Its a model number 059040806

Thats not one of the ones listed in the ebay add but I contacted them as well.

I did managed to get hold of Stoves customer services and all she said was that model is obsolete.

Unfortunately the full door in one of the links is red and ours is dark green. 

I suspect it will be a case of either finding one kicking around in some breakers place or taking the door to a specialist glass place.

Will keep looking!


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Another possible link http://www.ransomspares.co.uk/parts/search/door/cookers-hobs/c/?gclid=COe0nZ_X0roCFUqWtAodPmMAZg

I googled glass oven doors.

Alan


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

worth a try :-

http://www.caravanbreakers.net/

http://pontypoolsalvage.co.uk/

oven glass doors


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

This company quotes STOVES

http://www.espares.co.uk/browse/at1092/cookers-and-hobs

Alan


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

barryd said:


> Thanks everyone for the responses. I have contacted them all via email or enquiry form
> 
> Its a model number 059040806
> 
> ...


Live dangerously Barry, and go for the red one!!! :lol:

Colin


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

Barryd said :-

"I managed to shatter the glass on the oven door "

accident? what were you doing to break it?


----------



## chermic (Feb 15, 2013)

You have got to be the most unlucky person around Barryd


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks again

I have contacted all these companies and more now by email. Just awaiting respones now.

The spring on the door is really powerful and I had it fully pulled down and accidentely let go of it and it just shattered.  

I wasnt popular and will be less so if I dont find one!


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

As soon as I saw the heading, I knew who posted it.

You are a blithering idiot BarryD :lol:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

motormouth said:


> As soon as I saw the heading, I knew who posted it.
> 
> You are a blithering idiot BarryD :lol:


Ive been putting off posting it for weeks but drew a blank so had to.



Go on. Do your worst!


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

GLASS CUT TO SIZE BIRMINGHAM. 0121 422 0092, TOUGHENED ...
www.allglassrepairs.com/â€Ž
· OVEN DOOR GLASS · VIVARIUM GLASS & TRACK ... ALL GLASS AND GLAZING WORKING WITH GLASS SINCE 1971. ... Wired Glass - Sandblast glass - Patterned Glass - Plastic Glass - Mirror Glass - Oven Glass ... mirrors, Wall Mirrors, Bathroom Mirrors Made to Measure Any Shape Any Size.

Alan


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

rosalan said:


> GLASS CUT TO SIZE BIRMINGHAM. 0121 422 0092, TOUGHENED ...
> www.allglassrepairs.com/â€Ž
> · OVEN DOOR GLASS · VIVARIUM GLASS & TRACK ... ALL GLASS AND GLAZING WORKING WITH GLASS SINCE 1971. ... Wired Glass - Sandblast glass - Patterned Glass - Plastic Glass - Mirror Glass - Oven Glass ... mirrors, Wall Mirrors, Bathroom Mirrors Made to Measure Any Shape Any Size.
> 
> Alan


I think this is the way to go. I am trying to get someone local first who will fit it as well as its pointless me trying to do it!


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Well Barry, you have got me beat now. Any insult I give will just be a repeat. I have finally run out and I concede defeat. :lol: 

Hope you get it sorted for Xmas ..... if not, I am terrified you will invite yourself here for Xmas Day. 8O


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Dont worry 747. Aldra has already invited us! Well Michelle. :? 

I had a reply back from a glass specialist in Darlington who say that this glass is borosilicate and they dont supply it. I suspect any toughened glass will do.

Will keep digging. Why is it never straight forward?


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

barryd said:


> Dont worry 747. Aldra has already invited us! Well Michelle. :?
> 
> I had a reply back from a glass specialist in Darlington who say that this glass is borosilicate and they dont supply it. I suspect any toughened glass will do.
> 
> Will keep digging. Why is it never straight forward?


Sorry to tell you Barry (Mr Clumsy), but any toughened glass won't do. It can only be replaced with borosilicate glass. That will only be available from specialist suppliers such as those flagged earlier.

I didn't know you were one of the original Mister Men! :lol:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

camallison said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > Dont worry 747. Aldra has already invited us! Well Michelle. :?
> ...


So. I wonder then if I could just buy a piece like this http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/like/3210...ff11=ICEP3.0.0&ff12=67&ff13=80&ff14=95&ff19=0 and get someone to cut it to size


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Barry, get a reinforced cast iron one

you are a walking disaster :lol: 

I've added a provisional two to my Christmas dinner

you would love it

total chaos, add your guitar, all hell would break loose

Me, no problem I'll be drunk by then

aldra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

aldra said:


> Barry, get a reinforced cast iron one
> 
> you are a walking disaster :lol:
> 
> ...


Thanks.

Sounds great, just dont let me near the Oven.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

so are you joining the mad house???

you would be more than welcome

think about it, you would fit in

I provide the demure reasoned approach

Albert, let's not go there :lol: :lol: 

aldra


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

barryd said:


> camallison said:
> 
> 
> > barryd said:
> ...


I don't think it is just about cutting it, but it will need heat treating again to temper it. Maybe Elders Walker in Darlington would know about cutting it, if you haven't already spoken to them. I will email one of my contacts who has been in the specialist glass manufacturing industry all his life and ask too.

Colin


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

You need to pierce the potato skins, Barry, then they don't explode!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

camallison said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > camallison said:
> ...


I would appreciate that Colin thanks.

Elders in Darlington was one of the many companies I contacted. Their reply was as follows

"I'm sorry we don't stock the glass you require for your stove as it's a borosilicate which is what you require

The only thing would be to look on the internet as I don't know of anywhere that sell this type of glass"

Whats worrying is this reference to borosilicate and the fact a well known glass company doesnt know anywhere that sells this type of glass.

Surely though if you buy a piece of "oven door" glass is it not already treated? If I just buy a glass thats oversize for a bigger oven it is designed to go straight on an oven is it not? Can I not then get Elders or someone to cut it?


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

door

inner or outer?

TM


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

teemyob said:


> door
> 
> inner or outer?
> 
> TM


I think it just has the one glass. Which is glued to the outside of the door.


----------



## baldeagle7470 (Sep 21, 2010)

barryd said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> > door
> ...


HAD Barry. Had,just love your posts and good luck with finding a new piece of very expensive special glass!!!


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

barryd said:


> camallison said:
> 
> 
> > barryd said:
> ...


As you have seen, the glass comes in sizes specific to a particular oven. Borosilicate glass is cast in a flat mould that is the exact size for that oven. Normally, it is supplied to the oven manufacturer or spares company direct. That will be why Elders Walker have no experience of it. They only do window glass, for houses and shop fronts.

My "glass expert" mate says that you can't cut it to size, with or without tempering. It was him who gave me the info above.

I guess it is back to the hunt for a replacement from an oven stripped out of an old van, or a new oven. Unless one of the spares people come up with something.

You're getting close to a new van, considering all the bits you've broken and fixed. :roll:

Colin


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

Another email from the glass bloke:

Schott Borofloat 33 is the glass now supplied to oven manufacturers and it can be cut with specialist equipment - see:

What methods of working can be used for BOROFLOAT® 33?
BOROFLOAT® 33 can be worked with all the usual methods used for glass (e.g. cutting, arrissing, grinding, polishing and drilling). In line with the glass-specific properties of BOROFLOAT® 33 special tools are required to cut it to size. Supplementary laser and water jet supported cutting plus ultrasonic drilling are also available.

As far as we can discern, Schott only supply to firms directly involved in fireproof and heatproof applications.

Colin


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

camallison said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > camallison said:
> ...


Thanks Colin

Interesting (or frustrating). I posted this on the wild camping forum as well and someone over there reckons they did get a glass place to cut and temper a piece of glass though.

Elders can supply toughened glass cut to size but I dont think they can temper it and if your expert is correct nobody can.

Hmm.


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

barryd said:


> camallison said:
> 
> 
> > barryd said:
> ...


Tempering/annealing needs a big gas-fired oven that local glass suppliers rarely have. They are about 10m long and 3m wide and run at about 800C at their hottest point. (Think of a large Pizza Hut chain belt travelling oven, but scaled up). In my dark distant past, I supplied temperature controls for the ones at the Pyrex factory in Sunderland.

Colin


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

rosalan said:


> GLASS CUT TO SIZE BIRMINGHAM. 0121 422 0092, TOUGHENED ...
> www.allglassrepairs.com/â€Ž
> · OVEN DOOR GLASS · VIVARIUM GLASS & TRACK ... ALL GLASS AND GLAZING WORKING WITH GLASS SINCE 1971. ... Wired Glass - Sandblast glass - Patterned Glass - Plastic Glass - Mirror Glass - Oven Glass ... mirrors, Wall Mirrors, Bathroom Mirrors Made to Measure Any Shape Any Size.
> 
> Alan


I have just emailed these people and will see what they say. It kind of conflicts though with what Colins glass expert says.

http://www.allglassrepairs.com/100810/info.php?p=16

They claim to be able to cut to size oven glass.

I have contacted them and await their reply.

Its always a bit worrying when one expert says one thing and another claims something else.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

www.pizzahut.co.uk/locations‎ :wink:

Alan


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Its always a bit worrying when one expert says one thing and another claims something else.[/quote said:


> This place does seem to advertise that they are familiar with all types of glass... it will be interesting to hear what they have to say regarding bespoke glass. Either they will be charging the earth and perhaps farming out one off jobs or they do understand the problem which is part of their function or they are con-artists. Whichever, this will be useful information for several oven wreckers who live amongst us. Sorry about that :lol: I meant to say something quite different
> 
> Alan


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

I'd go for the red oven door. With the green cooker it should give quite a Christmassy effect. :lol: 


Chris


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I dont think the red oven door looks right.

I have attached a photo of the broken door.

Its just 36cm high by 47.5 wide. The red one looks bigger. I dont think the colour matters and the bit missing is just glass.

On closer inspection I think there is (or was) an inner glass as well. There certainly is an inner groove where you would slot one.

Cant remember.  

Its becoming a bone of contention. Im getting "The Look" again.


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

Don't be such a tight git. Take Michelle out for Christmas lunch, like I am doing for my long suffering little piranha fish. :lol:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

rosalan said:


> This place does seem to advertise that they are familiar with all types of glass... it will be interesting to hear what they have to say regarding bespoke glass. Either they will be charging the earth and perhaps farming out one off jobs or they do understand the problem which is part of their function or they are con-artists. Whichever, this will be useful information for several oven wreckers who live amongst us. Sorry about that :lol: I meant to say something quite different
> 
> Alan


The came back to me. £82 per piece of glass. I think there must have been two pieces. They both must have shattered so that would be £164 plus shipping plus fitting if I need help.  Even then, what if its not right?

Oh dear.

One of the breakers came back to me. Can supply a whole oven for £125 plus £20 delivery. That sounds like a better option to me. Dont know what full oven means though and if its the same colour.

Im going to be in deep $hit over this one. I told Michelle it would be about £25 and a piece of cake to fit. 8O

It might be cheaper (and safer) just to get a one way ticket (for me) to Tenerife which is where I wanted to go in the first place 



motormouth said:


> Don't be such a tight git. Take Michelle out for Christmas lunch, like I am doing for my long suffering little piranha fish. :lol:


No. See above.


----------



## baldeagle7470 (Sep 21, 2010)

Barry,why not buy Michelle an Induction hob for Xmas!!
That should sort it one way or the other.


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

have you tried searching on Gumtree.com ?

a few show up with the search :- oven caravan


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

baldeagle7470 said:


> Barry,why not buy Michelle an Induction hob for Xmas!!
> That should sort it one way or the other.


I had to google that one.

Will it work off a 12v battery? :roll:


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

http://www.inter-spares.co.uk/stoves/stoves-cookers/058585102.html

?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

trek said:


> http://www.inter-spares.co.uk/stoves/stoves-cookers/058585102.html
> 
> ?


Thanks. Doesnt say it fits our exact model number though.

Look at this though!!!

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/STOVES-VA...G-SINK-CARAVAN-MOTORHOME-SPARES-/271261655839

Typical. Sold in August and it even included the kitchen sink!

£29 FFS!


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

also found references to the Vanette 2200 model from searching your Stoves model 059040806 so they may be the same

have you tried any Swift dealers as they may have some old stock lying around


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

trek said:


> also found references to the Vanette 2200 model from searching your Stoves model 059040806 so they may be the same
> 
> have you tried any Swift dealers as they may have some old stock lying around


No but thats not a bad idea. I could contact Peter at Johns Cross perhaps. He used to be on here.


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

vanette 2200 part nos :-

www.leisurespares.co.uk/files/059040806_vanette_2200_(0gsgi)_grn.pdf

from this the inner glass if it s correct is available from here :-

http://www.midlandchandlers.co.uk/C...elItemID=992e4e1a-5705-4d16-99f3-c3e360f81b8f

or

http://www.southdownsmotorcaravans....1551869-thetford-glass-inner-main-ovleis.html

I guess the inner glass is to keep the heat inside the oven & to seal it and the outer glass is more of a protector to stop one touching the hot inner glass and getting burnt


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

The breakers have come back with this

Looks identical to me. Whole oven for £125 plus shipping.

Probably cheaper and easier than replacing the glass. 

Maybe I can flog the old one on ebay or just keep it just in case.


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

barryd said:


> The breakers have come back with this
> 
> Looks identical to me. Whole oven for £125 plus shipping.
> 
> ...


Say yes, Barry - then go and collect it. They won't accept responsibility for a courier breaking the glass on that one.

Colin


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

barryd said:


> The breakers have come back with this
> 
> Looks identical to me. Whole oven for £125 plus shipping.
> 
> ...


Yeh, keep it 'just in case'. Maybe Tonyt will store it in his shed for you. :wink:

Chris


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Its a bit of a Trek to go and get it they are down near Newport south Wales! 

Ill have a bit more of a hunt round but I dont think from what we have discovered on here and from searching about Im going to do any better and its the right colour.

IVe asked them to hold it for me.


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

Don't forget you will need someone to unpack it, someone to fit it, and someone to show you how to close the door without smashing the glass.

:roll:


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

motormouth said:


> Don't forget you will need someone to unpack it, someone to fit it, and someone to show you how to close the door without smashing the glass.
> 
> :roll:


Will Barry remember that last bit though?

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Colin


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

barryd said:


> Its a bit of a Trek to go and get it they are down near Newport south Wales!
> 
> Ill have a bit more of a hunt round but I dont think from what we have discovered on here and from searching about Im going to do any better and its the right colour.
> 
> IVe asked them to hold it for me.


For someone who has done the "European tour" that sounds a bit wimpish!

Get truckin' lad!

Colin


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I saw this on Gumtree, but in Newport http://www.gumtree.com/p/cars-vans-motorbikes/campervan-oven/1037120084#photo-content

By the time you have paid the fuel to get there and back, not worth it.

Alan


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks

Its one thing driving across the Alps and ending up on the shores of Lake Maggiore or somewhere but driving 250 miles across England in the rain to South wales isnt really quite as appealing.  

£20 for shipping. I could send my own courier for much less but Ill just let them do it. It has a 3 month guarantee.

There is just one supplier I need to check with that someone posted earlier otherwise I think thats the best option.

I wont go near it again.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Good Idea! It might be worthwhile my breaking the oven door, then I need never go near to it again,> Thanks Barry! A germ of an idea is beginning to form.... you really are the Master!

Alan


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

What progress on this issue, Bazza?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

tugboat said:


> What progress on this issue, Bazza?


Second had oven coming tomorrow. Could not find anything else or the right glass which seems more of a mess on anyway.

Something else to go and sit in the garage for a decade or two. :roll:


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Oh well, at least the turkey and roasties won't fall out after all.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

come on Barry

Christmas dinner, a normal Sunday lunch with trimmings  

get inventive, a curry with loads of side dishes banana, onions, mango etc Only needs two pans

dont get stuck in a rut  

aldra


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

barryd said:


> Its a bit of a Trek to go and get it they are down near Newport south Wales!
> 
> Ill have a bit more of a hunt round but I dont think from what we have discovered on here and from searching about Im going to do any better and its the right colour.
> 
> IVe asked them to hold it for me.


are you sorted because I live in Newport and my work colleague is down here first couple of days in December and then back to Stockton, maybe we could sort something out?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Sideways86 said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > Its a bit of a Trek to go and get it they are down near Newport south Wales!
> ...


Very kind thanks but I ordered the used oven today and I think it shipped out already.

Cheers
Barry


----------

